# Bailee's Buns in 2012



## Yield (Jan 17, 2012)

[align=center]






[color=4C7390]*Bailee's Buns Blog 2012*

Some of you may know me, some of you may not, but I'm back again with my third bunny blog!

I have three perfect rabbits, they all get along but none of them are bonded. Here is some information about them:





*Name,* Solara
*DOB,* September 8, 2009
*Gotcha,* January 28, 2010
*Age,* 2 Years
*Gender,* Female
*Weight,* 5-6 lb
*Breed,* Agouti Mini-rex mix
*Bondmate,* N/A
*Personality,* A fiesty, and independent bunny, Solara prefers to be alone more than a human's comfort- even her mommy. Despite being so independent, she's a gentle rabbit who, if at all, takes things from your hand, takes them very gently. She must be chased down in order to be picked up, for she dislikes it, and runs from pets as well, yet, she's a very sweet girl, who appears to be very motherly. She resembles her human-mother a lot personality wise. Loves to show others affection, but dislikes when affection is shown towards her- yet she loves when the other buns give her attention.





*Name,* Sabriel
*DOB,* September 25, 2009
*Gotcha,* April 3, 2010
*Age,* 2 Years
*Gender,* Male
*Weight,* 4-4.5 lb
*Breed,* Blue Dutch
*Bondmate,* N/A
*Personality,* A hyper, attention loving bunny, Sabriel loves to run to the edge of the cage when he sees his mommy coming. He's a very very sweet boy, who relishes the attention, and is nervous when picked up. He loves to be cuddled though, always tooth purring and closing his eyes when he is stroked, and always returns it with lots of kisses and nuzzles. He used to be bonded to Solara but the bond was broken when he broke his leg. He gets along with the other two buns now.





*Name,* Silas
*DOB,* June 08, 2008
*Gotcha,* July 28, 2010
*Age,* 3 Years
*Gender,* Male
*Weight,* 12 lb
*Breed,* Giant Chinchilla
*Bondmate,* N/A
*Personality,* A lazy, couch potato bunny, Silas loves to lounge. All day. He adores every type of affection, animal, human, you name it- he loves EVERYONE but can get quite nippy. He's a social bunny with pretty much everyone, but prefers not to be picked up, but loves to be cuddled, and held closely. He likes to give lots of kisses and loves to be petted. He has a habit of chewing my hair. It's SOOO cute.


We have two dogs in the household, Kiba and Lady. Kiba is a 5 year old Shiba Inu and Lady is a 14 year old Pitbull/Shepherd/Chow, so neither can be trusted with the bunbuns.

Now for a little about me!





*Name,* Bailee Danielle
*DOB,* July 24, 1993
*Age,* 18 Years
*Gender,* Female
*Education,* I go to a community college for Photography, but I am also interested in Taxidermy, believe it or not.
*Volunteer,* I volunteer at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary.
*Personality,* i am notorious for typing in all lowercase and i'm easily offended and hate being ordered around. my mom call's me jason jr sometimes because i act like a female version of my dad, and he calls me billy sometimes... LOL. i'm bossy, can be pretty hyper, but definitely have my pessimistic moments. but i'm always open to new friends! i'm often compared to pinkie pie from my little pony: friendship is magic and goten from dragon ball z- i love to make people smile and i love sweets, and the hyper thing, LOL! i love to document things with my camera but it is far too often that i forget to bring it along with me!

If you are interested in any of my Photography, you can check it out on my DEVIANTART C:

And if you are interested of seeing videos of my pets or adventures, please check out my YOUTUBE C:
[/color][/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 17, 2012)

I love your buns and your artwork and photography is incredible! I have to ask how do you draw your artwork?
Jj


----------



## Yield (Jan 17, 2012)

[color=4F7491]thank you Jj!
i draw my artwork either in pencil and traced on the computer with my mouse, or just drawn with my mouse on the computer! C:[/color]


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Bailee  I'm quite new here but it's nice to meet you!
I love your photography! absolutely fantastic!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 17, 2012)

*Yield wrote: *


> thank you Jj!
> i draw my artwork either in pencil and traced on the computer with my mouse, or just drawn with my mouse on the computer! C:



Wow! Incredible!

Jj


----------



## Yield (May 30, 2012)

I figured I'd update here as well!

It's been a LONG time since I've come on here or talked with many people on here. I've missed you!

Everything is going well at this end... Solara is still a brat (but sometimes -rarely- lovable), Silas is still a big cuddle-bun, and Sabriel is still his sweet little self. They all still get along and they all have been good.

I have taken up an interest in Taxidermy and Skull Cleaning. I know a lot of people do not like it, and I could never do it to my pets (wouldn't want to) but I do think it is very interesting and it preserves the beauty and spirit of the wild animal instead of them rotting into the ground. 

I have cleaned a baby wild rabbit's skull (found dead), some bird skulls (all found dead), and a squirrel in the process (also found dead). It's a dirty job but I love the outcome.

Anyway, I still socialize at GLRS, though it has been limited to every other weekend due to gas prices and the miles on the car. I have started driving again and am well upon my way to getting my drivers license. I will have my license in time for my next semester of College in the fall. I am going for Photography and have gone two semesters so far.

Now... for the news I know you all will be interested in. Well... let these photographs speak for me.









This is Stark. As in, Tony Stark. He is a Dutch x Netherland Dwarf that my cousins found underneath their porch. We assume he was dumped after Easter because they figured heâs been under their porch for a while. He wouldnât have lasted much longer, heâs a little thin and they live in the middle of no where, surrounded by forests filled with coyotes, foxes, and feral cats and minimal neighbors that they know the rabbit did not come from.

So we took him- `cause everyone knows that I am the bunny-lady. Not that Iâm complaining. Heâs pretty sweet and friendly.

I kind of want to keep him. My mom doesnât because he needs to be neuteredâ¦ and because I have three rabbits alreadyâ¦ plus with our incidents... 

But I think it might be fate. He looks similar to the first rabbit I almost got (a Netherland Dwarf)â¦ mixed with my favorite rabbit, Sabriel (a Dutch).

Anyway, weâll see where things take us. First step: call the vet and get a neutering price. I plan to pay for it myself if we keep him.

*Now... pictures of everyone!*

Solara being curious.




And then becoming her typical anti-social self.





Sabriel getting pets through his pen.




And then begging for more!





Silas wondering what I am holding.







And then deciding, whatever, I get pets!





And then a bonus of Stark, making himself right at home.


----------



## Yield (May 30, 2012)

Our Veterinarian is leaving. 
Moving to Georgia. 

I am so upset, I'm like, bawling my eyes out over here.

She is the only rabbit-veterinarian at the place we go. There are other nice vets but she is the one who helped Sabriel with his broken leg.

_Sheâs the one who gave us hope in a dark time._

_Sheâs the one who told us we wouldnât have to put Sabriel down and he would heal, unlike all the other vets who had no hope for my tough boy._

She takes care of our dogs too, Kiba the nervous and skittish dog had finally started to kind of get used to her. Lady liked her too. Sheâs been nothing but amazing this whole time. I canât imagine her not being hereâ¦

I am going to find out when she exactly leaves so that I can hopefully get Stark neutered by her before she leavesâ¦ I couldnât bear to have someone else neuter him- especially if we keep him.

Now excuse me as I continue to bawl my eyes out.


----------



## Yield (May 30, 2012)

Here are more photographs of Stark.

This first photograph really shows how in the sun, his fur looks really dark brown.









He has white circles around his eyes and fairly white paws.


----------



## Yield (May 31, 2012)

Here are two videos of Stark, please watch them in 720p!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/gyt4RH47XHk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

The other one.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/zRg64&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

If it doesn't work (it isn't for me), here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/v/Jenf1EzRg64


----------



## Yield (May 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqFbBEVAIfo&feature=channel&list=UL]Lady being all guilty.[/ame](I'm not yelling by the way, it just sounds like that due to the volume.) She peed on the carpet so I scold her.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdw77fMNlRk&feature=channel&list=UL]A robin's warning...[/ame] A robin chirping threateningly at me because I am by her nest.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T39xSBxd07M&feature=channel&list=UL]Kiba getting scratched in the ear and making a funny face[/ame].

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv9ODGEBYmg&feature=channel&list=UL]Sabriel the Dutch.[/ame] Me just baby talking about Sabriel and telling about him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqg9jSM-Wns&feature=channel&list=UL]Lady really wants a treat...[/ame]

Stark gets a dandelion.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUrFljeuFvE&feature=channel&list=UL]Stark demands pets.[/ame] Stark really knows how to demand pets. Grab my fingers with his teeth and move my hand up so that he can get his head under my hand.


----------



## Yield (Jun 2, 2012)

I built a shelf and a ramp for Stark with a little help from my mom.

The shelf is built with a NIC panel with thick cardboard zip tied to it. That was then zip tied to the edge of the cage securely and then from the ceiling in the unsteadiest corner. The ramp is zip tied to the shelf and made from the same thick cardboard on the shelf and duct tapeâ¦ this was all last minute.

After he gets neutered I hope to build him something a little more permanent. But yes, he goes up there by himself and he seems to like it.


----------



## nochoramet (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Bailee!!! <3 I logged on to creep ;3 no one will remember me but you probably but I had to check this out  I always loved keeping up with your blog, one of the few reasons I kept getting on. Hopefully with the start of summer, I'll have enough to put a blog up for Beau myself


----------



## Yield (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Amanda! You creeper you XD I took forever to reply to this. Buuuut people have to remember you! You're awesome! Thank you :3 And I hope you do start one for him!


----------



## Yield (Jul 4, 2012)

This is Natasha, named after Natasha Romanoff (Black Widow), who is a Marvel character. Anyway, she has been hanging around our house for a couple months and we thought she was simply a feral cat... that is, until I managed to approach her and somehow befriend her. She was very wary and shy at first, but over time we have managed to "tame" her with food and lots of pets (oh how she loves pets!)

Now she hangs around our garage door/trailer/snow plows/patio chairs... sleeps on the chairs at night, sleeps in the "forested" area and under the trailer during the day... She's turned into a very loyal cat in a very short couple days. We can literally go outside and if we don't see her, we call, "Natasha! Natashaaaa! C'mere kitty, kitty, kitty!" and she'll start meowing until we find her or she'll run to us meowing like, "Here I am!" She even digs holes around the house in the dirt and goes potty in them. I've never seen such a polite cat and I had a lot growing up.

Now, it was the second day she started sticking around that we realized that she was indeed pregnant. She was very skinny but had a protruding belly. You can see in these pictures:










So needless to say, we spent thirty dollars on getting her a collar, getting her a few toys (which she loves!) and a bunch of different food which consist of normal food with high protein and kitten food (and kitten/cat wet food as well). She really needs to increase in size to support those kittens. We're hoping to coax her into the garage to have her kittens. My parents won't let her in the house and I don't think she wants to go in anyway. She doesn't show any interest and seems most comfortable outside.

As soon as she has her kittens and they're old enough to go to new homes, we will be getting her a check-up, spaying her, getting her micro-chipped, and getting her a tag for her collar as well (since not everyone looks for a micro-chip). 

I totally love her, I'm so glad she stuck around. I wanted a cat so bad, but my parents wouldn't let me get one because they think they all pee in the house... well, now I have me a very friendly and sociable outdoor cat.

Also, anyone have any tips for pregnant cats? I had a cat that had two litters of kittens... but an outdoor cat is a whole 'nother story.

Please don't give me crap about her being pregnant. She was pregnant before we even befriended her. We already have a couple possible homes lined up and she WILL be spayed ASAP. I know how bad it is for more cats to be brought into this world, but there is nothing we can do about it now.

Now have more pics of 'tasha.

























































Now for some videos? c:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke3KRoIDsQ&feature=player_embedded]Befriending Natasha.[/ame]
and
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9YhrKQoajg&feature=player_embedded]Natasha the morning after I befriended her.[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

What a lucky girl to find her way to you. Like the mustache. She's a sweetie. Does't seem feral at all from the videos. And poor girl if she's pregnant. Well, with you she'll do well and so will her babies. 

K


----------



## candykittten (Jul 4, 2012)

I cannot get over how cute Stark is! I guess he is staying for good at your house?


----------



## Yield (Jul 4, 2012)

candykittten, we were going to keep him, but he is not any longer. we are struggling too find him a home : (

karen, nope, we thought she was feral before she let us befriend her though! i think she was a drop-off, since we do live on a main road (but we do have three acres). i'm sure she'd go home by now or not be so skinny if she belonged to anyone around here. i can't imagine she's simply a feral cat (we have a LOT around here) because of her temperament... c; 

Yes, I really wish she wasn't pregnant though... u_u Poor girl is right.


----------



## Yield (Jul 7, 2012)

She is so photogenic!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww she is just so beautiful and what a lucky gal to have found you especially with her being pregnant. So sweet of you to take her in. She reminds me of my favorite cat when I was little named Moxie.  post pictures of her kittens if you can!


----------



## Yield (Jul 8, 2012)

Isn't she? <3 She is awesome. I'm so happy to have her around. I think she's fairly early in the pregnancy (my parents doubt she is because she is gaining weight and her belly doesn't look as large now) but the way her belly sways and stuff reminds me of a pregnant cat.. so I guess we'll see! You will definitely get pictures!

Aww, do you have any pics of Moxie? :3

Until then, more Natasha!
Crazed Cat! Natasha gets really feisty sometines and starts spazzing. She is such a silly kitty <3





Showing off her pretty collar!





Yawning!


----------



## Yield (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, I made some gifs of Natasha from a video I took of her (the username watermark is my Tumblr URL)!


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

time for more pictures!

kiba sitting pretty





kiba looks like he has such big ears here XD





cuddlebun sabriel<3





more cuddly sabriel C:





before lady's eyes got all runny and icky 





kiba sleeping silly<3





kiba is a contortionist apparently x3





'tasha looks so pissy here xD





sky~





lady's mouth





natasha watching the string





keebie's nose





kiba's muzzle





toad!





natasha's pawprints!





silas does well in the car 





cutie patootie sabriel





this happens to your garage floor when your dad is a landscaper xD gotta admit, it looks cool though!





michigan sunset





lady and natasha get along... sort of. lady gets super interested and then not interested and if lady bugs tasha too much, tasha will claw lady's face LOL





starkypoo... STILL NEEDS A HOME x_x





silas is a cuddlebun too 





arm cuddles!?


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

more pics~

my friend kd and i went and explored an abandoned barn/farm

































lady~





keebies





kiba in my hoodie XD













kiba is a cool dog, yup xD





brownie in a cup!





kiba looks so cute when he's afraid of the vacuum xD





keebs





tasha cleaning herself





hipster kiba lol





solara!





flowers~





natasha is insane





clooouds!





i love culvers<3





tasha profile





nutters





solara again!





blue skies





solara is a bun-loaf





stare =^o.o^=


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

more cause i'm way behind on my instagram and sharing with you guys xD

when you pet kiba's belly he lifts his leg so you'll scratch right where his leg meets his body. silly boy





this face means you are scratching the right spot!





pets pets pets for silas





sabriel looks crazy c;





tasha is artistic~









i liked this cloud formation!





tasha stop looking like a boy kitty!





more michigan skies





the back of my house





my old house





tasha is a lap kitty!





begging for pets!





nose details~





macro cement shot





sabriel looking horrified as usual





kiba's eye





me and sabriel~





sunsets













solara closeup!





kiba is sooo photogenic





cloudy skies





lady<3





idkk why he was laying with one paw on the sofa... xD





my dad hates his pic taken.. we were at red lobster!





atlas moth!













trenton steel mill, night of july 4th





fireworks in trenton, michigan





red lobster light fixture





kiba being cute!





skyyy





fireworks that my dad set off! they're finally legal in michigan!









cuddly sabriel again!





stark again





the back yard





the moon





kiba's paw





clouds and a lone bird





more clouds





boys can be princesses too...





tree frog!





drank some dailey's lemonade with the family 





inside of a bass's mouth!





starrrk





mike's hard limeade<3





lady licks her paw horribly


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

milkshake cupcakes my mom and i made





corn on the cob cupcakes my mom and i made





to jellybean or not jelly bean... that is the question. all of the jellybeans left after buying like 6 bags to get all the yellow/white ones for the corn on the cob cupcakes





cherry chip cupcakes before they were milkshake ones c;





i cant get over how cute kiba is





kiba's paw





starrrk really needs a home





sky





















sleepy lady





kiba teeth





kiba is a diva xD





laddyy<3





sabriel outside on a leash 





some plants





flowers





car ride with sabriel





how kiba watches stark.. he wants to eat him lol and stark is like "whatevs"





i loveee when silas lays like this





caught a garter snake!





my aunt's dog honey hush









lady sits weird sometimes cause she's old





kiba's eye again





zelda at the sanctuary









bacardi at the sanctuary





kiba muzzle<3





loose peacock by the sanctuary!





field by the sanctuary





i love when kiba sleeps with his teeth exposed x3









big pet peeve of mine.. when people draw bunnies with cottonball tails! they're not!





also when they draw bunnies with cat noses... -__-





a pig we helped that got loose on the dirt road (one blue eye!)









stark bunny feet!





flowers





i made the dean's list!





colorado blue spruce


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

hope you all enjoy being spammed with pics  since i doubt anyone really reads this blog anyway xD

we rescued some cottontail bunnies, and one (thor) was released while one (loki) passed away. i put his fur into a necklace









old lady<3





SOLARA IS SO FAT





some feather





lady paw





lady never had those pink dots on her nose till recently





kiba paws





taxidermy lion in cabela's





lady tail~ (bald at the tip!)





thor getting his hair brushed... xD





this is our 103 year old brahminy kite (singapore bald eagle) taxidermy mount... kiba doesnt know what to make of it





thor has wild hair when he wakes up





the field in the back yard





my mom's friend's german shepherd "tippy"

















kiba is a big kisser





keebs<3





skyyy





stark climbing on me





taxidermy pronghorn antelope at cabela's





robins in a nest!





taxidermy deer at cabela's





taxidermy musk ox at cabela's





dew covered leaf









kiba sits at attention xD





flowers





keeb's eye again





a trail in my back yard





plant in the field





oil from the snow plows(?)





arrow





sleepy keebies!





lady hates her pic taken





kiba the little attentionwhore<3




 
i like taking pics of kiba's nose.. can you tell?









this made me laugh so hard. whenever i take stark out, kiba is right there at the window, watching him. can you see him? LOL 





nice view <3





sunset









stark mouth!





loverboy<3





caribou fur





our taxidermy fox we got many years ago in colorado





my messed up keyboard.. hee





my avengers shirt<3





love wendy's xD





big eared boy!





cuddly boy!





cute moth!









grandpa silas





ladyyyy look at the camera!





kiba looks like a crappy taxidermy mount here xD





vegas<3





finn at the sanctuary





pets!





moth x3





stark at attention





what i made for my dad on his birthday





buca di bepo (probably spelled that so wrong).. they have the best chicken marsala!





solaraaa~





where the wild buns usually hang out







yep, that's all for now!


----------



## Yield (Jul 19, 2012)

kiba is a hipster again LOL!





kiba getting a treat after sitting pretty





when i go inside at night natasha stares inside the house like "what's in there?"


----------



## Yield (Jul 24, 2012)

andes and york peppermints for my birthday cake tomorrow  my mom is making it!





natasha scenting the air like a tiger would. probably smelled the opossum she went after >_>"





another cat has been hanging around the house. i dunno if it a boy or girl so I have not named him/her yet... not that we WANTED another cat to feed but despite running from us like crazy, we adore this cutie. XD needless to say we're feeding him/her since s/he keeps eating natasha's food anyways :X i'm surprised natasha hasn't noticed him/her yet. i'm sure she has scented him/her but this kitty is careful to avoid 'tasha. s/he is very noisy too! meows a lot but very shy. if it's a boy- i'll name him clint, if it's a girl, she'll be pepper. if you know why, good for you. 





cute keebies nose<3





the lake that my aunt lives at. i drove there and back! proud of myself C:





just so you all know- i have the coolest cat ever





but she is also completely nuts





and has huge dangerous claws that we would never take from her





kiba is a goof





and a dreamer<3





and here's sabriel with his signature horrified look XD





i love these gloomy, cloudy, and windy michigan days





kiba wants some chest scratchies!





sleeping lady<3


----------



## Yield (Jul 24, 2012)

i have been refraining from posting this... but i really want to now. let me explain what he is first.

kovu is a posable soft mount alaskan cross fox. he was taken humanely for population control and turned into something beautiful. i use him for photography and he is treated with the utmost respect <3

playful kovu










in the "mini forest" next to the house!





kovu and sabriel. sabriel loves him!





more playfulness!





watching the sky





at the lake!





kiba is like "wtf is this O_O"





natasha was very interested!


----------



## Yield (Jul 26, 2012)

anyone honestly ever look at my blog anymore? =P

natasha eating~





minivengers! tony, i don't think loki appreciates you calling him "reindeer games." xD





science bros, bruce banner and tony stark! (tony cannot stand on his own xD)





kiba and lady laying together c:





i think my purchase choices rock





a shirt i got for my birthday C:





kiba really likes his chest scratched C:





a book telling about the marvel/avengers comics that i got for my bday C:





a loki shirt i got for my birthday!





natasha has such long legs C:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm looking at your blog!
Kovu is beautiful, such a unique face!
Jj


----------



## Yield (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for letting me know C:
Isn't he? I'm very pleased with him. : ) He's quite photogenic!


----------



## Yield (Jul 27, 2012)

so you all know how we adopted natasha as our outdoor/garage kitty.. 
well _she_ adopted us... but now another one has adopted us. the last one hopefully, LOL! meet pepper! (named after pepper potts in iron man)





all it took was a bit of canned cat food on a fork and she was all over me.





very cuddly and sweet- shockingly! she used to run like crazy from everyone!





when I go inside and peek out the front door... pepper is there. while she used to run for the hills when she saw me, now she meows incessantly at the door and watches me because she wants me to go outside with her.. i'm kind of a pushover for sweet kitties like her and natasha so I usually go out with her â¥





sweet and pretty old lady<3





natasha and lady are like "whatevs" XD





me and kiba C:





the last of the pics for tonight


----------



## Yield (Jul 27, 2012)

Soo... Kiba ate 3 chocolate mint cupcakes and a piece of chocolate mint cake this morning.
These were dark chocolate and had thin mints and york peppermints in themâ¦ yeah- fantastic right? I was SO panicked because holy ****- thatâs a lot of chocolate! 

But I called the vet and I had to feed him 2 tsp of 3% hydrogen peroxide to get him to puke. It was so sad.. I had to hold him and pat his back as he dry heaved after he puked up all the rest of the chocolate. Ugh, poor boy. But maybe he wonât counter-surf anymore now >_> 

But yeah, needless to say my day started with cleaning chocolate and mint smelling dog vomit. FUN. 

Here's him after all of that, still feeling nauseous:





Here's more Pepper:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh!
Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

I had to do that to my dog one time, induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide...I felt awful!! Like I was abusing my dog!!

Glad he is gonna be okay!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 30, 2012)

I just reread the Kovu page, so beautiful!
Don't mean to sound weird but is Kovu alive?
Even if he isn't he is beautiful!
Jj


----------



## Yield (Jul 31, 2012)

Lisa, yeah it sucked! Poor thing! You'd think it'd get Kiba to not counter-surf anymore.. Nope! He ate a whole chicken breast today. My dad's DINNER. And it was in the MIDDLE of the counter! What a brat! Thank you! : D

Jj, sadly Kovu is not alive, he is a taxidermy mount! But I am sure that is very flattering to the taxidermist since they create them to look like they once were! I purchased his pelt from eBay so that I could have him turned into a mount so that he could have photographs taken of him to preserve that beauty! : )


----------



## Yield (Jul 31, 2012)

Some more pics!

"Do you need a hug?"





Pep has such unique and beautiful eyes.





She got a collar today!





An all white cat at the local pet store. They have an all black one too C:





Both Pepper and Natasha.





Notice the distance between the two.. XD





So-cute-but-so-naughty-Kiba





Pepper and her feather-like tail!





'tasha sportin' a double-chin! XD





The face Kiba makes when you put a finger above his head.





"And I pray to get lots of nummy mice."





More 'tash and Pep.





Cleaning herself!





Natasha sleeping on the Dixie Chopper Lawn Mower.





'tasha's eye.





Sabriel looking horrified as usual!





Iron Man Bobblehead I got from Nochoramet <3





Pep with her tongue sticking out<3





How could ANYONE resist this face?





Each have their own chair? XD Save one for me!





'tasha and her black eye.





Cute and cuddly<3





A rare moment of "peace" XD





The two kitties are getting spayed on Thursday!


----------



## nochoramet (Jul 31, 2012)

I like reading your blog too, if nothing else on here :3


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2012)

awww kittys adopting you lol. where were moving cats arnt fixed and theres more strays than house cats i am sure...the lady who lived in the house were getting fed them all so ill have visitors  i am a sucker for nice kittys too, even if they drool on me...aunts weird barn cat lol


----------



## Yield (Jul 31, 2012)

D'aww Amanda. x3 Thanks!

And I know right, Brenda? Pepper is the last one. I couldn't handle the stress of anymore! Awww. Are you gunna feed them anything? I can't help it when I see a kitty! I must feed them! Even if other people are feeding them as well XD

And ohh, drooly kitties! When I went to Japan there was this old mangy looking cat that was drooling real bad. I bet he was wayyy up there in age!


----------



## Yield (Aug 1, 2012)

Pepper's gorgeous eyes <3






Cutie Sabriel





This cute face totally didnât swipe daddyâs whole chicken breast off of the middle of the counter and eat every bit of it.. no way!





Stark goes to his new home tomorrow (Wednesday) with erinmoveit.





I will miss the little brat. But he'll get a cute little girlfriend and an awesome mommy : )





Spending my last day with the lil` bugger





And Pepper and Natasha eating from each other's dish.





Oh and here are some pics of my friend and I having too much fun on skype... the last one describes my life LOL















and pictures HE took:


----------



## Yield (Aug 2, 2012)

The kitties are at the vet getting spayed right now. I was so sad and nervous leaving them that I cried :C

'tasha yesterday





Pep the day after I befriended her





Berries(?) in my yard XD





Sunrise.. I'm never up that early except today since we had to take the kitties to the vet and all





Saw this on a drive the other day





Natasha said she's tired of your crap





'tash and Pep. Still kinda surprised they don't try to like, kill each other.





Pep's pretty little face





King Stark before we got in the car to meet with Erin





During the whole car ride, Stark sat in my lap like a good little boy<3


----------



## Yield (Aug 5, 2012)

lady<3





pepper's eye from the side





my dad's ford f350 for his landscaping company





natasha's eye from the side





'tasha













kiba is too cute for his own good





pepper's face. notice how she now has a mark above her nose.. from natasha i am assuming





natasha nose!





sleepy kitty<3





my dad killed a horsefly and ryan (an employee) picked it up





kiba stap you are drunk





he liked head/neck scratchies





minivengers!





the last one i needed- captain america.





also this is how pepper uses the litterbox


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2012)

This is turning more into a cat-blog than a rabbit blog.. LOL

*Natasha*
























































Half asleep with her tongue out <3




Spots on the back of each leg!





*Pepper*
































Growing accustomed to the dogs XD




















"HULK LIKE CAT"








"You came to the wrong town mothaeffa"




Old injury?




Her eyes look two different colors in this photo ;P





























*Both*








They're sort of getting along!













*Kiba and Lady*
New harness!

















*Kovu*
Feeling playful!




When Kovu first got back home.











Kovu and Solara say hello!





*Bunnies*









*Other stuff!*
Beautiful skies.








Tree frog!




LOVE this movie!




Testing out Urban Decay's liquid eyeliner.. on my hand!




hummingbirds!








(it's a turkey lol!)




Culvers is so yummy...









Colorful potatoes for dinner the other night!











The card my cousins made me for my birthday.. xD 
It says:
âYour dream man should be very sexy and have very sexy hair. He should have a physique like Thor and a profile like Robert Downey jr.
He should have the intelligence of Tony Stark. He should be polite and always remember to make adorable faces to my face. To tip his robot and take my hand when crossing the street.
He should move his hot body, have a sexy deep voice, and should always dress super sexy or in his Iron Man suit.
I would also like him to be a super duper hot dancer and whisper manly things into my moist ear, and hold my soaps while I am in the shower.
I know that a super hero boyfriend is hard to findâ¦
But the only one i can think of is Robert Downey Jr!
Love, Emma! and Davidâ





Spiderman shirt I got for my birthday!





Non-cell phone images.. meaning these are my photography C: Clicking the images will take you to their deviantART page!


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 6, 2012)

Bailee, I just went through your blog and it is beautiful!! You are quite the photographer  

Is Kiba a Shiba Inu? They are my very favorite kind of dog. I wonder how hard they are to train...


----------



## Yield (Nov 18, 2012)

cwolfec wrote:


> Bailee, I just went through your blog and it is beautiful!! You are quite the photographer
> 
> Is Kiba a Shiba Inu? They are my very favorite kind of dog. I wonder how hard they are to train...



So sorry for the late response! The notification in email went straight to my spam folder for some reason...

But thank you very much C:
Yes, Kiba is a Shiba Inu!
He's a bit larger than your typical one though- bad breeding I assume. :/

But they are very stubborn and very cat-like, so depending on the dog's personality, they could be easy or hard to train. Kiba was fairly easy to train. He pulls on the leash though, and I can't teach him "play dead" for the life of me. And he only comes if we say "KIBA LOOK!" (he thinks there is a treat or prey to chase).. and if he went off leash, he'd run off.

BUT he knows:
Sit, Shake, High Five, Lay Down, Roll Over, Spin, Jump, Sit Pretty, Stay, Wait, Touch, and Stand. C:

Potty training was a breeze, as was crate training (Kiba LOVED his crate!). C:


----------

